# inexpensive gamign PC?



## Blue445 (Dec 21, 2008)

Hello! I'm thinking of putting together a PC, and was curious on your guys opinion. This is what I got:

Case:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147073

Power Supply:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817709011

Video Card:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127387

Thermal Paste:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186020

Anti Static Strap:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16899261005

Ram:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146785

Mother Board:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131335

Processor:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115037

OR

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103272

The Total is $464.42 with rebates. I want to do a bit of gaming perhaps, but mainly get a really kick butt GUI goin' on. I want to do a bit of over clocking perhaps, and wish this comptuer to be easily upgradeable for quite some time (2-3 years) I'm new at this computer building stuff. I already have a monitor, HDD, mouse, keyboard, printer etc. Is there anything else I might need to construct this, or anything you recommend me changing? I would also like to over clock.

Thanks in advance. :grin:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Go with the E8400 (you can't put a AMD cpu on a Intel MB)
Lose the Sunbeam PSU for a 9800 I would expect to see a Quality 650w unit
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...39005,N82E16817703005,N82E16817171023&bop=And

This will work just fine for ram and is a little cheaper> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148212


----------



## Blue445 (Dec 21, 2008)

I like the price of the AMD a lot, is there a MB for AMD, with equivalent specs (or close to it) of that Intel one I have up? Also, If i buy two sticks at 2GB each, my computer will only recognize three right? I have XP, 32 Bit, which is why i was going for the 4 separate cards, of 1 GB each....so i can have three GB's.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Ram needs to be installed in pairs to function in the faster dual channel mode you're better off with 2Gig in matched sticks then 3Gig unmatched.
Before you save a couple of dollars with the x2 have a look at these charts the E8400 is worth it> http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/desktop-cpu-charts-q3-2008/World-in-Conflict-1680x1050,820.html


----------



## Blue445 (Dec 21, 2008)

Well, like I said, i'm trying to keep my budget under $500, and I found a motherboard supporting the AMD, also at a cheaper price.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130173

And the AMD processor is nearly $100 more then the Intel. Are intel really THAT great, that I should spend $110 more on a PC? ($20, for the supporting MB.)

I mean, if its like a great idea for the future, then sure, but what about the other Intel's? Theres this one:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115132

Savin' me like $40 bucks...is the difference between 2.5Ghz and 3.0Ghz a big one?

Also, the price on this power supply that I chose is kickin my butt:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703005

Any cheaper ones around that will still get the job done?


----------



## Blue445 (Dec 21, 2008)

Also, What is wrong with SunBeam? They have some 600+ watt PSU's for $40 give or take.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010320058%204803%20113142557&name=601%20-%20700W

And what do you think about this?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817339024


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Sunbeams are low quality unpredictable units that usually do not last and take other components with them.
The E7300 is a decent cpu that overclocks well.
Have a read through our power supply sticky the link is in my signature.


----------



## Blue445 (Dec 21, 2008)

Although the E7300 may be a decent cpu that overclocks well, how about a cheap AMD + cheap AMD motherboard that does its job, at oh say 3.00 GHz, for like $70 bucks, keeping my price down. Then later on say come my B day, I "upgrade" to an intel.

Or is AMD just pure crap outta the box that could harm my system. The intel chip is adding like $100 to my overall price tag.
I also don't mind paying the amount for that power supply, if it can stick with me over the years, from upgrade to upgrade.

Also, thanks for all that you have shared with me so far


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The AMD x2 chips will work fine they're just not a powerful as the higher Intels is all.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Motherboard> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128360
CPU> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103228


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I have a AMD system it does a great job

AMD 6000+ CPU 3ghz x 2


----------



## Blue445 (Dec 21, 2008)

So AMD is fine for gaming? Instead of that one, wrench, will this do?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103272

Its like $20 cheaper, and also has had great reviews. Also, the mother board you recommended was a "micro ATX"....Isn't that for the smaller cases, or will that work in the one I'm going to purchase?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

for 10 bucks less and its what .1ghz slower, go for it.


----------



## Tux (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey I got an AMD quad core some aren't as expensive as the E7300 and they give you allot of bang for your buck, I did a budget build myself I recremend using one, but Intels do have allot higher performance ratings, I think Intel's duel core processors can easily outrun most AMD quads. 

As for the power supply listen to wrench's signature you don't want your system going down the tubes because you bought a crappy PSU. 

The RAM you got picked out is pretty nice I got 1066 myself and it runs like a charm.

Go ahead and get a micro-ATX MOB it will save you about $50, and yes your case supports it, some boards already have integrated video cards on the MOB, I don't know what you are going to be using your system for but using the one on the board will save you quite a bit of money. Besides the video card you got picked out is little to much extreme for your cost. 

Check out this MOB its got a good video chip in it 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131354

Look for bundle deals to finding them will save you quite a bit of money, my system including vista and the monitor was a little over $500 that is of course including the mail in rebates and the bundling deals.


----------



## Blue445 (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey there Tux, thanks....I'm looking to do a little bit of gaming, and have a very sleek GUI. By gaming I mean like Halo1-2, Half Life, and some more of them games released around 2005-7 to run real fast on high detail. So yah, I want a good start up, to achieve what i want, but also so I can upgrade easy over time...Like i'd get an AMD now for what $70, then on my birthday upgrade to a Intel. I'm looking for a good graphics card as well.

I really don't know how good this make can be made, It almost seems it could play games like left 4 dead or oblivion (low detail), one of the reasons why i'm going for a external graphics card.

Also, how hard/easy are AMD's to over clock?
Hows much juice do you think i could squeeze outta this one:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103234


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The only problem I see with what you want to do is the total cost to buy a motherboard and cpu now and replace them on your Bday is I feel kind of a waste you will also either have to buy the full retail version of windows or 2 OEM copies one for each MB.

Amd CPU's don't OC nearly as well as the Intel chips do because they run hotter.


----------



## cami (Sep 24, 2006)

The 9800 is great for this system. I would stick with the 6000+ because you picked out the 65nm version which will overclock nicely if you buy a nice aftermarket cooler. The dual core will outrun the quads as far as gaming, although it is close. I think you will be quite suprised at how well it performs.


----------



## Blue445 (Dec 21, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> The only problem I see with what you want to do is the total cost to buy a motherboard and cpu now and replace them on your Bday is I feel kind of a waste you will also either have to buy the full retail version of windows or 2 OEM copies one for each MB.
> 
> Amd CPU's don't OC nearly as well as the Intel chips do because they run hotter.


I need a new OEM copy for each MB? I had planned on just swapping out my SATA drive (it currently has windows).

And when you say they don't OC as well, to what extent do you mean? If i over clock a 2.9 AMC to 3.3 or 3.5, it will melt, compared to over clocking an intel 2.6 to a 3.0? I'm new at this over clocking buisness.

Right now, my system stands at 399.43 with rebates....I don't have that much money, and you say getting a dirt cheap mother board + Amd processor will be more expensive when I try to upgrade to an Intel?



cami said:


> The 9800 is great for this system. I would stick with the 6000+ because you picked out the 65nm version which will overclock nicely if you buy a nice aftermarket cooler. The dual core will outrun the quads as far as gaming, although it is close. I think you will be quite suprised at how well it performs.


Sorry, but whats a 65nm?


----------



## cami (Sep 24, 2006)

65nm is refering to the processors architecture, a 65nm processor generally runs cooler and uses less energy than an equivalent 90nm processor. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128360
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130397
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171023
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147073
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227334
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103272

are you thinking of stealing the OS installed on your current computer? That most likely wont work because it is probably an OEM liscence so you will need to buy a copy of XP also. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116511

502 total before rebates. 

To be upgrading to intel later you are looking at roughly 400$ for the upgrade. Just doesn't make much since to me. For about 100-150$ more now you could have a respectable intel build.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Intel and AMD do not use the same cpu socket so you buy a AMD motherboard now and put a Intel CPU in later, so your buying a MB and CPU now and on your Bday another MB and CPU 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115037 E8400	$164.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128359 UD3R	$99.99
$264.98

Or for the AMD setup
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103272 X2 6000	$76.00
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131354 M3N78-EM	$89.99
$165.99
That $99 less now but $165 you wasted when upgrade to a Intel setup

From a X2 6000 You won't get 3.5 on air maybe 3.2 -3.3 and still won't keep up with a slower C2D.


----------



## cami (Sep 24, 2006)

more like $265 wasted when you include the OS, unless you shell out more for a retail version now.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

spend the extra money for the intel setup.


----------



## Blue445 (Dec 21, 2008)

Alrighty, so whats better....

AMD 3.0, or Intel 2.5, or 2.0.....

And how much could i over clock on an Intel?


----------



## Tux (Aug 17, 2008)

Go with an AMD quad core, the E8400 will still be more expensive but probably better, the difference in cost will now be around $50 depending on what kind of quad you pick out, that money can go towards a better graphics card. 
You can't really OC AMD very much and if you do they tend to run unstable, so it wouldn't be a good idea for a beginner to over clock an AMD. 
Take a look at Wrenches link he posted above, it should give a good estimate how processors rank up to each other.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Blue445 said:


> Alrighty, so whats better....
> 
> AMD 3.0, or Intel 2.5, or 2.0.....
> 
> And how much could i over clock on an Intel?


When your overclock there are a lot of variables mostly with the motherboard the cheaper the board generally the less you can get out of it, I fell it's better to buy a mid range board and a faster stock core CPU.
5-10% on lower end boards 15-20% on higher end boards as a rule for Intel to keep stability and temps in line but when you oc you do need to invest in a better heat sink fan assembly from $30-$70.


----------



## Blue445 (Dec 21, 2008)

...The intel combo is pushing my budget over the edge...How long should an AMD board work out for me, if i where to choose that route?

I'm just a student working on a first build, and every dollar saved is golden to me. Seems now I would need a new copy of the OS, and perhaps a new hard drive....

Would an AMD combo be best for me then?

Was looking at this motherboard:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131324


----------



## Blue445 (Dec 21, 2008)

Alright, I think I will stick with Intel now....Can i Over clcok a 2.5 to 3.0? I was thinking of getting these 2:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186134
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116072

Keeping my total so far at $420....Just if anyone can recommend a good MB, good for over clocking. JW If its a good idea to get a Cheap Intel MB, and upgrade the MB l8er on...I really want to keep the price under $500.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The E5200 is not a core 2 duo it is a Pentium dual core, good for business apps and web surfing. I just built my mother one with a E5200 it's ok but not impressive.


----------



## Blue445 (Dec 21, 2008)

Hows this one:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115132


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Much better it's the big brother of this one> http://www.techspot.com/review/100-intel-core2-duo-e7200/


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

That's a very nice cpu. If you can't go for the E8xxx series, then the E7300 is an excellent selection. Should be able to get to 3.3 or 3.4 on stock voltage. Changing your bus to 333 would give you 3.33Ghz and that will run stable no probs, with decent cooling, and the Freezer 7 pro will be ok for that. I've had the bus speed up to 370 on my E7200 ( x 9.5) and 3.515Ghz, booted windows, ran 3dMark06 no problem, but not prime95 stable. They overclock easily.


----------



## Blue445 (Dec 21, 2008)

Am i Correct that teh E7300, with the cooling unit i will have, and the PSU i will have, can go upwards of 3.00GHz?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

On which motherboard?


----------



## Blue445 (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm not sure, wrench...I don't know what do do now...And how expensive a quality motherboard will cost me.
Any ideas?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Go with this one for a budget rig it works very nicely > http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128359


----------



## Blue445 (Dec 21, 2008)

Alright, This is what i got:

Case: 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147073

SATA: 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136195

Graphics Card: 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127387

PSU: 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703005

(Not to sure about the Thermal stuff)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100007

Or

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100009

Ant static (Should I get two?):
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16899261005

RAM:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148212

MotherBoard:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128359

Processor:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115132

Heatsync/Fan (for Over Clocking):
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103051



What do you guys think? Does it all work out right?


----------



## cami (Sep 24, 2006)

You will need a nicer heatsink/fan if you want to get to 3 ghz. If you are pressed for money drop the thermal compound, there will be some included with whatever heatsink you settle on. 

I would say your minimum will be the freezer pro 7 for the heatsink. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233003
or 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186134


----------



## Blue445 (Dec 21, 2008)

Alright, well, is it possable to settle with the 2.65 GHz, and get a good Heat Sink later? is that a good choice?
And between the two you showed me, them being the same price, which one is most effective?

And i did some prowling though the forums, and came across this graphics card:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131088
It also supports crossfire...does my motherboard support crossfire?

I'm still running 585...shipping, i didnt calculate that in at the beginning :sigh:

(shipping is 35)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The heat sink > http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103051
Is about the same as a stock Intel unit that comes with the cpu. I would think about building the system with the stock heat sink and run it for a while like that then when you get some extra cash invest in a good heat sink and turn the clocks up something like this> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118019


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Blue445 said:


> Alright, well, is it possable to settle with the 2.65 GHz, and get a good Heat Sink later? is that a good choice?
> And between the two you showed me, them being the same price, which one is most effective?
> 
> And i did some prowling though the forums, and came across this graphics card:
> ...


For ATI you want a HD4850 especially if your thinking of Xfire, 2 of those 3650's won't equal a single 4850.

And for Xfire you will need a larger PSU.


----------



## Blue445 (Dec 21, 2008)

Excellent! This is my build so far:

Rosewill R218-P-BK Black 0.5mm SECC Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail 

Western Digital Caviar SE WD800AAJS 80GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM 

Graphics card:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131088

PC Power & Cooling S61EPS 610W Continuous @ 40°C EPS12V SLI Certified CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Retail 

Rosewill RTK-002 Anti-Static Wrist Strap - Retail 

Crucial Ballistix 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model BL2KIT25664AA80A - Retail 

GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3R LGA 775 Intel P45 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail 

Intel Core 2 Duo E7300 Wolfdale 2.66GHz LGA 775 Dual-Core Processor Model BX80571E7300 - Retail 

With no heat sink or thermal compound....

Is this all i need (besides an OS) to get this up and running?
Can what, do you think, can this rig play, at max...I've heard people running Crysis Warhead off of the Graphics card....

But yah, is this all necessary to make a decent gaming system?

The total is 555.12, then $60's worth of rebates...(this shipping was $35.70)


----------



## Blue445 (Dec 21, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> For ATI you want a HD4850 especially if your thinking of Xfire, 2 of those 3650's won't equal a single 4850.
> 
> And for Xfire you will need a larger PSU.


Well then, will this work for games like halo or morrowind (as thouse are the two PC games i currently own), and then ill upgrade Graphics cards later? To something better?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It should work ok with Halo, Morrowind I think is older? so should be ok also.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

a 4850 is overkill for morrowind for sure and crysis you can probably run it very high settings with around 4 x AA

these two a 750w PSU and a 4850 GPU

ASUS 4850 (awesome deal)
$149
after rebate $119
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121272

this PSU (sweet deal too)
PC and power cooling 750w
$109
after rebate $69
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341011

so with those 2 you get $70 back


----------



## Blue445 (Dec 21, 2008)

Anyone can give me a limit to what this can do as it stands...just a ballpark?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's about equal to a 8600GT, 9500GT > here's the comps> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/Best-Graphics-Card,2033-7.html


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

One other small detail the UD3R is not a Xfire board the UD3P is.


----------



## Blue445 (Dec 21, 2008)

Mcninjaguy said:


> a 4850 is overkill for morrowind for sure and crysis you can probably run it very high settings with around 4 x AA
> 
> these two a 750w PSU and a 4850 GPU
> 
> ...


This one Looks real nice, but it says it wont work with vista? I'm afraid i may have to use vista, but i don't want a useless video card!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Now that we have your head spinning again how about this 9600GT for $70 after MIR
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127333


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Blue445 said:


> This one Looks real nice, but it says it wont work with vista? I'm afraid i may have to use vista, but i don't want a useless video card!


They do work with Vista I have seen some driver issues but nothing major
and have not hand any issues using HD4850's w/Vista.


----------



## Blue445 (Dec 21, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> Now that we have your head spinning again how about this 9600GT for $70 after MIR
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127333


Looks fine, but its $10 more, and I didn't see crossfire anywhere...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131088
Is Crossfire, and people saying with crossfire it can run crysis?!?

(If anyone wants to give me a short expln. on crossfire, thatd be nice 

But yah, even with rebates, I'm still shootin up $516.61....Damn Shipping!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Crossfire is the ATI version of what Nvidia calls SLI where theoretically you install 2 video cards and link them together with a bridge or the motherboard itself in some cases, however in practice you usually end up with a 10-40% gain in performance and very rarely do 2 lessor cards equal what the larger card can put out. The HD4850 is proving the exception to the rule they seem to scale up really well but still fall short of a high end HD4870 and you have the price of 2 cards the more expensive motherboard to support them and the same larger power supply you would need to run the 4870 plus in some games 2 cards will run slower then 1 and they can be a pain to set and get working correctly. I always favor 1 large single card over a SLI or Xfire set up.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2919


----------



## Blue445 (Dec 21, 2008)

So, Wrench, you recommend getting the power color for $70, and a cheaper mother board, then later on upgrade to a beastly graphics card?

Also, that power supply:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341011

How ugly/pretty will it look if i decide to add a window? lol

Idk, once again, what would you all recommend?

Edit- I just saw the GeForce is the same price as the PowerColor...w/rebates  So go for GeForce...its better?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If your budget can't do the 4950 or 9800 I go for the 9600gt over the 3650.
It's Red if you have a red scheme it'll blend in if not a little paint will fix it
I'm not in favor of windowed PC's but it's really more of a style choice if you like it then go for it.


----------



## Blue445 (Dec 21, 2008)

4950 or 9800? What where those? ( or did you mean the 4850).


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

wrench97 means the 4850


I don't get what you mean Wrench97?


wrench97 said:


> It's Red if you have a red scheme it'll blend in if not a little paint will fix it
> I'm not in favor of windowed PC's but it's really more of a style choice if you like it then go for it.


are you saying you like nvidia or you would go for the fancier looking video for a case that has a window on it?


----------



## Blue445 (Dec 21, 2008)

Alright, So its between the 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121272
and the
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127333 ?

So for a $50 difference, is it substantially worth it?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Red I was refering to the question you asked about the PSU and a Windowed case.

And yes I meant 4850 (Darn laptop keyboards).

The HD4850 is worth it.


----------



## Blue445 (Dec 21, 2008)

How MUCH more worth is it? Like, whats the difference between the kind of games, and style of GUI. Thats half the cost of vista, so I want to be sure the difference isn't like one more pixle of screen size and whatnot. In other words, what can the HD4850 do that the 9600GT cannot?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have a look at these charts the HD3650 is at 11 FPS , the Hd4850 38.9 FPS.
When you look at the charts if the card has CF or SLI after it then it's 2 or more cards in Crossfire, or SLI.> http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/gaming-graphics-charts-q3-2008/Assassins-Creed-v1-02,740.html


----------



## Blue445 (Dec 21, 2008)

So its almost double that in FPS of the $50 cheaper one? 

And will one of these really be good for a game like Dead Space??



And just to double check, this is a good PSU?:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341011


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

yes the 4850 will be awesome for Dead space (just amp up those graphics)

ohh thats a very good quality PSU (the PC and Power cooling 750w)


----------



## Blue445 (Dec 21, 2008)

As for my processor, is that just good how it is (for a game) or will it require over clocking?


----------



## Blue445 (Dec 21, 2008)

Damn.... That Graphics card put the price over the edge....550 with rebates in all...600 w/out and w/out shipping...

Ill discuss this with my folks, might have to settle for the cheaper one .


----------



## Blue445 (Dec 21, 2008)

Alright, just got $50 from my parents (sold them my DS for my sister, who broke it)


I guess I'm getting the 4850. As for the OS, it wont operate if I move my HDD to my new build? Even if I install all the necessary drivers?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is it a OEM version that came with a branded PC like Dell? If so no it will fail activation/validation as you have to do a repair install to remove the old MB drives and reconfigure the hal.dll.


----------



## Blue445 (Dec 21, 2008)

*sigh* Can I just use a install disc, and buy a new serial? Also, Thanks for helping me all this way...I would like to confirm that my build is everything I need to get it up and running.

Case:
Rosewill R218-P-BK Black 0.5mm SECC Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail

HDD:
Western Digital Caviar SE WD800AAJS 80GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM 
(Why is OEM attached to the name?)

Graphics card:
ASUS EAH4850 TOP/HTDI/512M Radeon HD 4850 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported Video Card - Retail 

PSU:
PC Power & Cooling S75CF 750W EPS12V SLI NVIDIA SLI Certified (Dual 8800 GTX and below) CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Retail 

Anti- Static:
Rosewill RTK-002 Anti-Static Wrist Strap - Retail 
(Should i get two?)

RAM:
Crucial Ballistix 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model BL2KIT25664AA80A - Retail 

Motherboard:
GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3R LGA 775 Intel P45 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail

CPU:
Intel Core 2 Duo E7300 Wolfdale 2.66GHz LGA 775 Dual-Core Processor Model BX80571E7300 - Retail 

OS: 
Ubuntu, 64 Bit 
(vista 64 bit maybe later on)


A few things I would like to confirm:

The CPU is overclockable to 3.0, with the proper heat sink.

The Motherboard is of good quality, and can walk with me over the years while I upgrade

The PSU is also of good quality and can walk with me as I upgrade throughout the years.

Everything Listed will work together just fine.

Thanks again, and although I'm from the states,

Cheers! lol


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You would buy a new OEM windows disk and use that and the new key to do a repair install> http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/XPrepairinstall.htm#RI
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116511


A few things I would like to confirm:

* The CPU is overclockable to 3.0, with the proper heat sink. Yes

* The Motherboard is of good quality, and can walk with me over the years while I upgrade I think these are great boards Gigabyte supplies Bios updates for a long time 

* The PSU is also of good quality and can walk with me as I upgrade throughout the years. The PC P&C Units are very good they are what I have it my personal pc's
* Everything Listed will work together just fine. You're good to go


----------



## Blue445 (Dec 21, 2008)

Excellent, I brought my shopping list to my cousins, and the approved it as well. I think I will order it hopefully in the next few days.

one _last_ question...both 34 bit and 64 bit OS's will work well this this build? I'm gonna do Ubuntu 64x until i can snag a windows CD.

Anyway, thanks a bunch wrench, and everyone else that has helped me...I have learned a lot in this process...so happy holidays everyone! I'ma try to keep active in the forums, spreading my knowledge wherever I can. Thanks again.:grin:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes both 32bit and 64bit will work.
Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Blue445 (Dec 21, 2008)

The deed is done!
Subtotal: $607.42
Tax: $0.00
Shipping and Handling: $36.95
Total Amount: $644.37 

Damn shipping >:|

If you guys have any tips or thoughts that would help me with my construction...please share


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I always follow a similar procedure to this even to the point of loading windows and drivers > http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/how-to-bench-test-your-system-171424.html

And I have this> http://techreport.com/articles.x/13671
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f70/how-to-build-your-own-pc-simple-guides-w-photos-291081.html

And for the XP repair install> http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/XPrepairinstall.htm#RI


----------



## Blue445 (Dec 21, 2008)

Any techniques or tricks, or things to watch out for with construction? Also, thanks a bunch wrench.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Only 2 be careful that the standoffs are placed correctly on the motherboard tray a post for every hole and a screw in every post. and take you time with the heat sink legs they can be a pain at times to get attached correctly.


----------

